# QSI Problem



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

How do I get the QSI sound decoder off of analog mode and into GWire mode using the Quantum programmer.The instructions with the Gwire say to change CV29 to 2 but that never works. Can you get it off of analog mode and into GWire mode using an Airwire transmitter when it is set NOT to receive Airwire signals? How do I get the QSI sound decoder off of analog mode and into GWire mode using the Airwire transmitter. Why can't QSI Solutions add these instructions to their web site? Im ready to throw these away.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Trying to decode your questions... 

Off analog mode? Disable analog mode with CV29, but you need to look at all the bits... you need to look at the real manual I think. 

But, turning off analog mode has NOTHING to do with entering "Gwire" mode... this question makes me thing you have a misunderstanding about analog mode.... where it runs on DC and speed controlled by analog voltage. 

Gwire mode is entered by plugging in the receiver... and making sure it is not disabled (using optional disable switch) 

Can you get it off analog mode and into gwire mode using an airwire transmitter when is is set not to receive airwire signals? 

Think about it... how do you control it with a transmitter when it's set to not receive? Huh? clearly impossible.. 

(how do I get someone to listen to me to take the cotton out of his ears?, chicken and the egg?) 

You need the receiver enable/disable switch... hook it up... disable for analog track power or other analog mode, flip the switch to enable the receiver to use the throttle... 

You need to read the directions on the enable/disable switch, and probably understand all the bits in cv29, but I don't think that is your problem, I think you have some misunderstandings of how things work. 

See if I answered your questions, or ask some more. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand your question, but I'll take a shot. The QSI card automatically shifts to G-Wire operation when the G-wire receiver is plugged in using the supplied ribbon cable. 

I put the loco with QSI card installed and a speaker hooked up on a piece of track

I apply power via a conventional DC throttle/power pack

The loco starts to move and "chuff."

If I then connect the G-Wire card, the loco will not move--it'll produce sound, but it won't move until I pick up the Airwire throttle and tell it to. It's automatic. Do you have the G-Wire card?



The other issue is that if you have QSI's Quantum Programmer and want to use it to change the sound files, you MUST have the G-wire card physically unplugged. OR, you can by a simple single pole single throw switch, solder it to the connection points on the G-Wire card, and disable the G-Wire by flipping the switch. But you can't use the Quantum Programmer with the G-Wire card enabled--the Programmer will not connect to the card


QSI's documentation is not that good. I missed this the first time I tried to use the Programmer, and spent a good bit of time trying to figure out why the programmer could not connect to the card in the loco. Then I pulled the ribbon cable and it worked.


----------

